# DOS URBANIZACIONES DE TRUJILLO (FOTITOS)



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*EN ESTA OPORTUNIDAD TRAIGO ALGUNAS FOTOS DE DOS URBANIZACIONES DE TRUJILLO, LA PRIMERA RECIEN POSTEADA EN SCC Y LA OTRA PUES YA POSTEE FOTOS ANTES. PERO ESTAN SON NUEVAS.*

*BARRIOS TRUJILLANOS:* *SANTA INES* (NUEVA)










































































*BARRIOS TRUJILLANOS:* *EL BOSQUE*




































































































*OJALA LES HAYA GUSTADO *


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Buenas tomas Libidito, ese carro rojo me parece conocido.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

perupd said:


> Buenas tomas Libidito, ese carro rojo me parece conocido.


jajajajajajajjaaja


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

bonitas zonasss


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*me encanta que Trujillo tambien tenga su boom de...*

construcciones , cada vez que voy veo zonas mas consolidadas y nuevos y modernos edificios.
Buenas fotos.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Muy agradable y con bellos jardines bien tratados


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

que buenas fotos.... ojala siga progresando Trujillo.... TIENE mucho que ofrecer.. felicidades a los trujillanos...=)


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

veo que has mejorado en tus tomas fotograficas libido. ... y bueno, a mi tambien se me hace conocida esa mazamorra roja de la primera foto, de quien sera? pago a sol el kilo......


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> veo que has mejorado en tus tomas fotograficas libido. ... y bueno, a mi tambien se me hace conocida esa mazamorra roja de la primera foto, de quien sera? *pago a sol el kilo*......


yo pagaria una kina noma jajajajajaja


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Muy bonito este thread de Trujillo y sus nuevas urbanizaciones.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Chèvere el thread Libidito, me encanta ver como vas evolucionando de manera especial como fotògrafo.

Las urbanizaciones estàn super chèvere y me gusta mas la segunda por su especial cuidado con las àreas verdes. Muy chèvere


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

libidito said:


> yo pagaria una kina noma jajajajajaja





skyperu34 said:


> veo que has mejorado en tus tomas fotograficas libido. ... y bueno, a mi tambien se me hace conocida esa mazamorra roja de la primera foto, de quien sera? pago a sol el kilo......


ja_ja_ja. la proxima salimos en la 'mazamorra' de Skyperu. Y no pienso poner ni un céntimo de combustible jajajajaj


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Las casas pasan piola, en genral el barrio esta bonito.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Para los que son nuevos y no vieron estos 2 barrios de Trujillo. Pronto con mas actualizaciones.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

no hay duda que Trujillo es residencial... Santa Ines y El Bosque son urbanizaciones que quizas pasan desapercibidas al compararlas con California, El Golf, San Andres o Primavera pero vean no mas que lindas se ven..


----------



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> no hay duda que Trujillo es residencial... Santa Ines y El Bosque son urbanizaciones que quizas pasan desapercibidas al compararlas con California, El Golf, San Andres o Primavera pero vean no mas que lindas se ven..


Estan bonitas y el trabajo bueno, pero estoy seguro que hay mejores zonas por esos lares.

Saludos


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)

Buen thread pero desactualizado, falta el edificio de Bermanlab en los zafiros de santa inés, los nuevos condominios, consultorios médicos y parques...


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)

:banana::banana::cheers::cheers:


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)

Santa Inés:




























Es sólo el principio de la novedosa Sta. Inés...:cheers:


----------



## Rgs.grunge.pe (Aug 29, 2010)

Gracias por las actualizaciones :lol:


----------



## Dkrilim (Feb 23, 2011)

Creo que las dos primeras fotos pertenecen a Los Cedros....la última no sé.


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

VISITANTE_ONLINE said:


> Santa Inés:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LA PRIMERA ES DE LOS CEDROS.

LA SEGUNDA ES "LA MINIURBANIZACION" LOS ROSALES DE SANTA INES (UN SECTOR DE LA URB. SANTA INES)

LA TERCERA ES LA RESIDENCIAL "LOS BERILIOS" EN SANTA INES.


----------

